# Doordash ratings are like digital ringtoss game



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

So I decided to go for Top Dasher since "dash now" and "more requests" might help when I end up in neighboring zones, or business is slow in my zone. 

I figured if I started on Monday that I could get my acceptance and completion ratings up enough. My customer rating was already high again (somehow, really hadn't done much different). 

I knew I would have to accept some crap requests, but didn't expect the ratings to be such a load of crap. 

The acceptance rating percentage is supposed to be "the number of orders you accepted out of the last 100 delivery opportunities" as it says in the app. I was at 19% so figured just need to accept next 51 to get up to 70% (maybe a few more to make up for those I just can't stomach and decline). 

I didn't think the completion rating would be that hard, I was at 84%. I had noticed that it went down quickly and didn't come back up that easily. 

The completion ratings don't go up with every "opportunity" that you accept. It sometimes doesn't budge for several deliveries. 
I asked support what's up with that and they said "it's an average". I was like WHAT? It's supposed to be a solid number, x out of 100= x%. They sent me explanation which was crap. 

I started doing screenshots of my ratings screen so I always know where I was at.

I noticed that my completion rating was sometimes GOING DOWN after accepting "opportunities". WTF???
And then it might go up by 1 after completing that delivery to where it was BEFORE I ACCEPTED THE DELIVERY. 
When I accepted a batch request IT WENT DOWN BY 2!? Then it might go up by 1 point after completing both, so now I was going backwards. 2 steps back, 1 step forward.

Contacted support and they agreed that didn't seem right, but also would send email with explanation of completion rating. I said the explanation can't answer why it's going down when I am doing everything right, Accepting EVERYTHING for the last 2 days and not unassigning ANYTHING. (even Walmart $5.75 no tip 88 items jackass order).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> So I decided to go for Top Dasher since "dash now" and "more requests" might help when I end up in neighboring zones, or business is slow in my zone.
> 
> I figured if I started on Monday that I could get my acceptance and completion ratings up enough. My customer rating was already high again (somehow, really hadn't done much different).
> 
> ...


You are complaining about one of the only things that is right about DD ratings.
Completion rate will ALWAYS go down by 1, 2 if you are doing a stack. Once you deliver, you get back the lost %, and if the last delivery kicked off a non completion from the last 100 deliveries, you will go up by two. Its simple do not get stuck on this. It is working correctly.
It is the on time performance that seems to go down and then gets stuck forever.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah the on time for me it's been stucked at 75%-76% for a long time.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> You are complaining about one of the only things that is right about DD ratings.
> Completion rate will ALWAYS go down by 1, 2 if you are doing a stack. Once you deliver, you get back the lost %, and if the last delivery kicked off a non completion from the last 100 deliveries, you will go up by two. Its simple do not get stuck on this. It is working correctly.
> It is the on time performance that seems to go down and then gets stuck forever.


That DOES NOT MAKE SENSE!!!
If anything it should go up when you accept a request and go down if you unassign, but REALLY IT SHOULD DO NOTHING WHEN YOU ACCEPT.
If you complete, go up. 
If you unassign, go down.
I started the day at 93% completion. 
I have done 4 deliveries and am still at 93%.
Every time I accept it goes down and then up when I complete.
HOW CAN YOU GO UP?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> That DOES NOT MAKE SENSE!!!
> If anything it should go up when you accept a request and go down if you unassign, but REALLY IT SHOULD DO NOTHING WHEN YOU ACCEPT.
> If you complete, go up.
> If you unassign, go down.
> ...


You obviously still don't understand how it works. I'll try to explain it again.
This rating is based on the last 100 deliveries accepted.
Say you are at 100%
Now, you accept a delivery
So, while you are still delivering this order, your completion rate will drop by 1% to 99%.
As soon as you deliver it, you completion will go back to 100%.
Now, lets say you accepted an order, and then because the wait time was too long, you had it unassigned.
Your completion rate goes to 99%. It does not matter that you did or did not pick it up. You dropped the load.
Now, you have 99 loads completed, and 1 load dropped. That is 99% completion rate.
So, in order to get back to 100%, you will have to accept and actually deliver the next 100 orders in order for that 1 you dropped to be pushed out of range of the rating.
imagine this. I will use only 10 instead of 100 deliveries to show you how it works.
1 = delivered 0 = dropped
1111111111 = 100%
then you drop the next one
0111111111 = 90%
So then you start accepting and delivering without dropping anymore.
1011111111
1101111111
1110111111
1111011111
1111101111
1111110111
1111111011
1111111101
1111111110
1111111111 - 100% As you can see, it took 10 loads in a row accepted and delivered to make the one you dropped go away.
In DD's case, it takes 100.
I hope you got it now.
I can't make any clearer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> So I decided to go for Top Dasher since "dash now" and "more requests" might help when I end up in neighboring zones, or business is slow in my zone.
> 
> I figured if I started on Monday that I could get my acceptance and completion ratings up enough. My customer rating was already high again (somehow, really hadn't done much different).
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time, there is no benefit anymore to being a top dasher. When the program first came out in 2019 I was a top dasher and back then there was a benefit to it. They had a strict sign up schedule that you could avoid and you got first preference on offers. Back then I had a decent acceptance rate because most offers were between $12-16. 

Now there is zero benefit because the map is always red so anyone can jump on at anytime and now a lot of offers are horrendous so my acceptance rate is currently at 23%. You would have to take a lot of shit for no benefit in return. It used to be good but now it's just a mind game. I have no idea why anyone would want to be a top dasher, what do you think you're going to get out of it?


----------

